
Ask HN: Resources to build VMs for an Opensource project - peedy
Hi,<p>I want build VMs for an open source project (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;frappe&#x2F;erpnext). This requires booting a vm and exporting its image. VPS services like DigitalOcean and Linode are superslow. I didn&#x27;t have much success with Travis-CI as well.<p>My current setup is ansible + packer + virutalbox and it builds quite fast on my local.<p>Is there any vm build service that we should be looking at? $10&#x2F;mo seems to be a good budget for this.
======
jjoe
Hi peedy

I can provision a dedicated server (baremetal) if you can't find what you need
elsewhere. You don't have to pay. Email me at _joeh_ whereDomain is
_unixy.net_ if you're interested.

Cheers

------
cdvonstinkpot
[https://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Roadmap#Proxmox_VE_4.0](https://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Roadmap#Proxmox_VE_4.0)

